# Caught R. variabilis pair in the act - Warning - Frog Porn



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

YouTube - R. variabilis "yellow" pair breeding in a film canister


----------



## flyangler18 (Oct 26, 2007)

Nice, Ray!

Where's the slap bass?


----------



## Otis (Apr 16, 2006)

Wonderful Ray! 

You have a ton of nice vids on there now, I had to made an account just so I could subscribe to your vid stream.


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Thanks, Em. I'm like the Larry Flynt of frogging!


----------



## ray1taylor (Nov 15, 2008)

hey it is u from u tube lol. u've got great dart frogs. Is ur name ray that's my name too if thats ur name lol. love ur channel on i tube.

oh and congrats on them beautiful variabilis breeding.


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Thanks...., Ray. Ha!


----------



## Otis (Apr 16, 2006)

stemcellular said:


> Thanks, Em. I'm like the Larry Flynt of frogging!


But without the assassination attempt, thankfully!


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Looks like seven good eggs!!!!


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Ha, just found another 5 eggs! 12 now!!!


----------



## Otis (Apr 16, 2006)

Congrats Ray!!


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

Way to go Ray


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Thanks, seems once they get started they don't stop! Were in another canister this AM when lights came on!


----------

